# [SOLVED] wupdater.exe... Please help....



## ShiftyCapone (Nov 19, 2003)

Ok, I have the same file on my computer (wupdater.exe). And after a while, my computer screen gets all messed up and i can't really see anything. When I try to ctrl+alt+delete it says that its trying to close wupdater.exe, but then it can't and i have to click "end now". Several times I've had to go to the installation CD given to me from dell and reinstall my video card drivers. I just read over this thread and deleted "wupdater.exe" and the entire "updater" folder that it was in. I didn't really know what anyone was talking about in this thread, but it sounded like by doing that I am still not rid of this virus. Can you let me know? Thanks....


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

ShiftyCapone

Welcome to TSG!

Please do this. Go here http://www.tomcoyote.org/hjt/ and download Hijack This. Un Zip it and click on the Hijackthis.exe.

Click the "Scan" button when the scan is finished the scan button will become "Save Log" click that and save the log.

Go to where you saved the log and click on "Edit > Select All" then click on "Edit > Copy" then Paste the log back here in a reply.

Do NOT have Hijack This fix anything yet. Most of what it finds will be harmless or even required. Someone here will be glad to advise you on what to fix.

You should go back to the main page of the Security forum and click on "New Thread" and start your own thread and post the Hijack This log. It get's too confusing otherwise.


----------



## ShiftyCapone (Nov 19, 2003)

I have the wupdater.exe virus or whatnot. Here is my HijackThis logfile:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.7
Scan saved at 4:43:01 AM, on 11/20/2003
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cisvc.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsrte.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MPFSERVICE.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\wanmpsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\WLTRYSVC.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\bcmwltry.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cidaemon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cidaemon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\carpserv.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPLpr.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\AccessDirect\dadapp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\DSentry.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy CD Creator 5\DirectCD\DirectCD.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsshld.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Dell\EUSW\Support.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Tech\Wheel Mouse\5.0\MOUSE32A.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\wt\updater\wcmdmgr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfAgent.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\P2P Networking\P2P Networking.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\WkUFind.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\PANICW~1\POP-UP~1\POPUPS~1.EXE
C:\Program Files\Digital Line Detect\DLG.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpotdd01.exe
C:\Program Files\Common files\updater\wupdater.exe
c:\windows\temp\adware\fsg_4104.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Dave\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Directory 2 for hijackthis.zip\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.dellnet.com
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.dellnet.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.comcast.net
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Microsoft Internet Explorer provided by Comcast
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = http=127.0.0.1:8088
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = 127.0.0.1;ams-server*;<local>
R3 - URLSearchHook: PerfectNavBHO Class - {A045DC85-FC44-45be-8A50-E4F9C62C9A84} - C:\PROGRA~1\PERFEC~1\BHO\PERFEC~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: myBar BHO - {0494D0D1-F8E0-41ad-92A3-14154ECE70AC} - C:\Program Files\MyWay\myBar\2.bin\MYBAR.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {243B17DE-77C7-46BF-B94B-0B5F309A0E64} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\mnyside.dll
O2 - BHO: NavErrRedir Class - {A045DC85-FC44-45be-8A50-E4F9C62C9A84} - C:\PROGRA~1\PERFEC~1\BHO\PERFEC~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {FDD3B846-8D59-4ffb-8758-209B6AD74ACC} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: &SearchBar - {0494D0D9-F8E0-41ad-92A3-14154ECE70AC} - C:\Program Files\MyWay\myBar\2.bin\MYBAR.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIModeChange] Ati2mdxx.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CARPService] carpserv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPLpr] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPLpr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIPTA] C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DadApp] C:\Program Files\Dell\AccessDirect\dadapp.exe

Lemme know what to do. Thanks...


----------



## Metallica (Jan 28, 2003)

Hi ShiftyCapone,

Check the items listed below in HijackThis, close all windows except HijackThis and click Fix checked:

R3 - URLSearchHook: PerfectNavBHO Class - {A045DC85-FC44-45be-8A50-E4F9C62C9A84} - C:\PROGRA~1\PERFEC~1\BHO\PERFEC~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: myBar BHO - {0494D0D1-F8E0-41ad-92A3-14154ECE70AC} - C:\Program Files\MyWay\myBar\2.bin\MYBAR.DLL

O2 - BHO: NavErrRedir Class - {A045DC85-FC44-45be-8A50-E4F9C62C9A84} - C:\PROGRA~1\PERFEC~1\BHO\PERFEC~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {FDD3B846-8D59-4ffb-8758-209B6AD74ACC} - (no file)

O3 - Toolbar: &SearchBar - {0494D0D9-F8E0-41ad-92A3-14154ECE70AC} - C:\Program Files\MyWay\myBar\2.bin\MYBAR.DLL

Then reboot and delete:
C:\PROGRAM FILES\PERFECTNAV <= entire folder
C:\Program Files\MyWay <= entire folder

Looking at your running processes, you forgot the bottom half of your log, which has some more spyware in it.
Could you please post a new log when you are done.

Regards,

Pieter


----------



## ShiftyCapone (Nov 19, 2003)

Hey, sorry about that. I dunno what I was doing.... Here is my entire current HijackThis logfile:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.7
Scan saved at 2:41:31 PM, on 11/20/2003
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cisvc.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsrte.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MPFSERVICE.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\wanmpsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\WLTRYSVC.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\bcmwltry.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\carpserv.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPLpr.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\AccessDirect\dadapp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\DSentry.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy CD Creator 5\DirectCD\DirectCD.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsshld.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Dell\EUSW\Support.exe
C:\Program Files\Tech\Wheel Mouse\5.0\MOUSE32A.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\P2P Networking\P2P Networking.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\WkUFind.exe
C:\Program Files\Common files\updater\wupdater.exe
C:\windows\temp\adware\fsg_4104.exe
C:\WINDOWS\wt\updater\wcmdmgr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\PANICW~1\POP-UP~1\POPUPS~1.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfAgent.exe
C:\Program Files\Digital Line Detect\DLG.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpotdd01.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cidaemon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cidaemon.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Dave\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Directory 2 for hijackthis.zip\HijackThis.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.dellnet.com
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.dellnet.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.comcast.net
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Microsoft Internet Explorer provided by Comcast
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = http=127.0.0.1:8088
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = 127.0.0.1;ams-server*;<local>
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {243B17DE-77C7-46BF-B94B-0B5F309A0E64} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\mnyside.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIModeChange] Ati2mdxx.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CARPService] carpserv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPLpr] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPLpr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIPTA] C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DadApp] C:\Program Files\Dell\AccessDirect\dadapp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DVDSentry] C:\WINDOWS\System32\DSentry.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCAgentExe] c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCUpdateExe] C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\Agent\McUpdate.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AdaptecDirectCD] "C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy CD Creator 5\DirectCD\DirectCD.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VirusScan Online] "c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsshld.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DwlClient] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Dell\EUSW\Support.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VSOCheckTask] "c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcmnhdlr.exe" /checktask
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MPFExe] C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LWBMOUSE] C:\Program Files\Tech\Wheel Mouse\5.0\MOUSE32A.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [wcmdmgr] C:\WINDOWS\wt\updater\wcmdmgrl.exe -launch
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [P2P Networking] C:\WINDOWS\System32\P2P Networking\P2P Networking.exe /AUTOSTART
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft Works Update Detection] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\WkUFind.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [updater] C:\Program Files\Common files\updater\wupdater.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AltnetPointsManager] c:\program files\altnet\points manager\points manager.exe -s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Trickler] "c:\windows\temp\adware\fsg_4104.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AIM] C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe -cnetwait.odl
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [PopUpStopperProfessional] "C:\PROGRA~1\PANICW~1\POP-UP~1\POPUPS~1.EXE"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [iedll] C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\iedll.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Steam] C:\Program Files\Steam\Steam.exe -silent
O4 - Global Startup: Dell Control Utility.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Digital Line Detect.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: GStartup.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\GMT\GMT.exe
O4 - Global Startup: hp psc 1000 series.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: hpoddt01.exe.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O9 - Extra button: AIM (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Real.com (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: MoneySide (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: ComcastHSI (HKCU)
O9 - Extra button: Support (HKCU)
O9 - Extra button: Help (HKCU)
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.comcast.net
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Euchre - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/et1_x.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Poker - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/pt0_x.cab
O16 - DPF: {02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B} (QuickTime Object) - http://www.apple.com/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {4ED9DDF0-7479-4BBE-9335-5A1EDB1D8A21} (McAfee.com Operating System Class) - http://bin.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcinsctl/en-us/4,0,0,72/mcinsctl.cab
O16 - DPF: {70BA88C8-DAE8-4CE9-92BB-979C4A75F53B} (GSDACtl Class) - http://launch.gamespyarcade.com/software/launch/alaunch.cab
O16 - DPF: {AB29A544-D6B4-4E36-A1F8-D3E34FC7B00A} (WTHoster Class) - http://install.wildtangent.com/hitthepros03/foxsports/wtinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {BCC0FF27-31D9-4614-A68E-C18E1ADA4389} (DwnldGroupMgr Class) - http://bin.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcgdmgr/en-us/1,0,0,16/mcgdmgr.cab
O16 - DPF: {C4925E65-7A1E-11D2-8BB4-00A0C9CC72C3} (Virtools WebPlayer Class) - http://a532.g.akamai.net/f/532/6712/4h/player.virtools.com/downloads/player/Install2.5/Installer.exe


----------



## ShiftyCapone (Nov 19, 2003)

*BUMP*

Can someone please help me out here. I think this thing may be screwing with my video card. Everytime I play counter-strike online now my screen goes all crazy. And sometimes I have to reinstall the drivers for my videocard. Take a look at the screenshots from the game and lemme know what you think.

http://www.geocities.com/kiddkanibus69/CSscreenshots.html


----------



## Metallica (Jan 28, 2003)

First: download, unzip and run: http://www.spywareinfo.com/~merijn/files/cwshredder.zip

Check the items listed below in HijackThis, close all windows except HijackThis and click Fix checked:

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [wcmdmgr] C:\WINDOWS\wt\updater\wcmdmgrl.exe -launch

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [P2P Networking] C:\WINDOWS\System32\P2P Networking\P2P Networking.exe /AUTOSTART
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft Works Update Detection] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\WkUFind.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [updater] C:\Program Files\Common files\updater\wupdater.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AltnetPointsManager] c:\program files\altnet\points manager\points manager.exe -s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Trickler] "c:\windows\temp\adware\fsg_4104.exe"

O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [iedll] C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\iedll.exe

O16 - DPF: {AB29A544-D6B4-4E36-A1F8-D3E34FC7B00A} (WTHoster Class) - http://install.wildtangent.com/hitt...orts/wtinst.cab

Then reboot and delete:
C:\Program Files\Common files\updater\wupdater.exe
c:\program files\altnet\points manager <= entire folder
c:\windows\temp\adware <= entire folder

Regards,

Pieter


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Any progress? I split you out of the other thread you posted in and merged into this one, just an FYI.


----------



## ShiftyCapone (Nov 19, 2003)

Well, wupdater.exe is gone off my computer. But i'm still having problems when playing Counter-Strike. I dunno what it is... I'll have to post in a different section.....


----------



## ShiftyCapone (Nov 19, 2003)

Oh yeah.... How rude of me. Thanks for helping me out guys....


----------

